# FIRST POST



## tether10 (May 7, 2004)

hi all, just about 2 start a new cycle

runin 400mg boldenone p/w

500 mg sustanon p/w

20 mg anavar e/d

weight 14 stone

body fat 20 %

any advice much apreciated

cheers

tether10


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

firstly welcome to the board 

what your training experience and tell us a bit about yourself

you need to do a bit of research before jumoing in on a first cycle cause you need nolva on hand for gyno and you need stuff(nolva,clomid)for pct(post cycle therpy).

how many weeks are you running this?

the doseage isnt too bad but maybe an overkill for a first cycle cause next cycle you will probably want more


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome mate.

Agreed with irishbulldog on this. Overkill imo. 500mg of sust a wek would give realy good gains imo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

welcome to the board bro


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Mate.


----------



## tether10 (May 7, 2004)

oop's I should have been a bit more precise with my post guy's.

been training for about 10 years now, though ive only just begun to use gear in the last 18 months.

worked my way through all the usual stuff, creatine, hmb, dhea and the like and found I just wasnt gettin decent gains any more, so here i am.

this is actually my 3rd cycle, first up was deca and dbol at 200mg deca p/w and 30 mg dbol e/d, for 10 weeks, got not bad gains though had aprob with some side effects which david helped me out with.

Next up was a 10 wk cycle of Virormone and anavar 100mg prop eod with 20 mg of anavar ed, again with some good lean gains.

Got all my gear for pct, nolva (tamaxofin) and clomid, also got some hcg but am unsure whether to run some mid cycle, maybe 500iuw eod for a wk?

I am gettin on a bit now, 41 this may, so all i am lookin for is good lean quality gains with as little water retention as possible.

also i find runnin Nolva through my cycles has helped 20mg ed, do you guys do this?

anyway, hope this clears up any questions you guys had, advice much appreciated, TAM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

ok then the doses are ok for a third cycle then,if you want little bloat with quality muscle i would def use eq over deca.

sus will hold a bit of waterand has to be injected eod cause of the prop in it for best results.

test enanthate would be a good chose cause you can shoot the 500mg once a week and bloat can be minimal with good diet and anti e.

as for the hcg you shouldnt need it during cycle.

good luck


----------



## tether10 (May 7, 2004)

Cheer's bulldog appreciate the advice m8. already got all the gear in so i am gonna go with what ive got.

I've got 5 amps of Virormone left over and could add that in between my Sust.

Sust Mon and Frid, Prop on the Wed at 1ml/50mg to get the benefit of the prop through the cycle.

I was guessing the ammount of prop in the Sust was to low anyway to worry about losing the ben from it but I appreciate what u r saying m8 and will add more Prop in as I have it anyway.

once again, cheers 4 the advice.  TAM


----------

